# Generic Value Products (GVP) at SallyÂ´s



## Andi (Nov 22, 2008)

I came across some great reviews on this line (apparently they have the same ingredients as haircare products by Nexxus, Biolage, Paul Mitchell etc for a much lower prices) on Youtube, and IÂ´m very intrigued. IÂ´m definitely buying some on my trip to California in December.

Has anyone used GVP products before? They even have a flatiron for $60 thatÂ´s supposed to be comparable to the CHI

HereÂ´s a link

Sally Beauty Supply


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I've tried some of their bed hair generic brands and they were pretty good. I don't think they we're exactly the same but for the price, quality, and quantity they were really good. I think they were called beyond zone.


----------



## x33cupcake (Dec 1, 2008)

i've tried the hair reconstructor one from them (comparable to Joico K-pak) and i found them both to work the same, i didn't notice a difference between the two.. it makes me happy because the gvp one is alot cheaper =) i would definitely recommend it


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 1, 2008)

I worked at Sally's so I got a chance to try a whole bunch. The GVP chi is just as good if not better than the real chi IMO. And all the hair products were exactly the same. Ive used Matrix sleek look forever, love it, and I tried the GVP version and it's no different. The bottles list the ingredients of the actual high end brand as well as the GVP's so you can see exactly how similar they are. I've also tried several of the GVP Paul Mitchell and other random products and loved them all the same as the pricey brand. They sold like hotcakes too!!

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried some of their bed hair generic brands and they were pretty good. I don't think they we're exactly the same but for the price, quality, and quantity they were really good. I think they were called beyond zone. Yeah Beyond the Zone is considered "comparable" to TIGI bedhead products. GVP (aka Generic Value Products" is a carbon copy pretty much. It lists the exact name and ingredient of it's competetor right on the bottle. Where as Beyond the Zone doesn't state any other brand or anything on the label.


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've tried the hair reconstructor one from them (comparable to Joico K-pak) and i found them both to work the same, i didn't notice a difference between the two.. it makes me happy because the gvp one is alot cheaper =) i would definitely recommend it Cool, thanks. What is the reconstructor supposed to do? Repair damaged hair? So is it like a leave in conditioner?


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used GVP and I have been really pleased with their products. My favorite shampoo and conditoner lately is Nature's Gate Biotin Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 1, 2008)

i picked up one of the GVP conditioners... i will check later which one. i have not gotten to using it yet cause i have a million and one conditioners but i like that it is larger than the stuff at the drug store and pretty much the same price.


----------



## x33cupcake (Dec 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool, thanks. What is the reconstructor supposed to do? Repair damaged hair? So is it like a leave in conditioner? It is a leave in deep conditioner. My hair was pretty damaged prior to using this and now it's one of my HG products that i cant live without!


----------



## cinnamingirl (Dec 5, 2008)

At sallys they have this stuff called Loreal Natures Therapy.........has anyone used it? is it any good?


----------

